# Career in finance / IT with maths background



## Mokel29 (Aug 27, 2014)

Good day,
i hope to find some advice and information from some insiders here.
I am a German student looking for career opportunities down under. Not only am I fascinated by this country I also have personal reasons why I want to move there. 
I study mathematics in Germany and will graduate this year. I hope to find a job which is related to the analytical, logical and mathematical aspects of finance, since I emphasized during my studies on stochastic analysis and financial mathematics and I have great fun with these subjects. Besides studying I gathered some experience by working at the university (tutoring, corrections of exams and so on), doing research and data mining for research projects all over Germany and I have been working at the exchange for derivatives in Germany for some time now (half time) where I also earned the trading license. My degree will be a German diploma which is equivalent to a master degree and my grades are excellent so far. Furthermore do I have some programming experience with the common programming languages (C++, Python, VBA, R,…)
My English is certainly not perfect but I reckon it’s alright. I scored full score when I took the TOEIC test which is the only English test I took so far. Will this be a hinder?
How do you see my chances to get a good job down under? I don’t mind which city even though the most jobs are probably in Sydney concerning this area.
Which companies could be interesting for me? I am quite flexible concerning the kind of company, whether its more like consulting like these companies:
d-fine d-fine . com (unfortunately no Australia office) or corality corality . com (do they hire ppl who have just graduated?) 
Or its rather algo trading and programming like
Optiver optiver . com/corporate/our-organisation/office-locations/sydney (I have heard its very hard to get in and they are very restrictive)
Of course I would also go to a bank or general consultancy I just don’t know whether they have positions which include a lot of maths and programming.

I will be very grateful to hear some comments and suggestions. Thank you very much in advance.


----------

